# [eix] (glibc) que veut dire !s derrière une version

## yohann

Bonjour,

je ne comprend pas la signification du !s derrière la plupart des version de la glibc qd je lance eix glibc.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Un début de réponse dans le man:

 *man eix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.0+i+l+v+s!f!m!p!b!s!t!u!i!d{tbz2}
> 
>               This  is version 1.0 which is subject to PROPERTIES="interactive live virtual set" as well as RESTRICT="fetch mirror prima‐
> ...

 

----------

## yohann

ok merci pour cette réponse, 

j'ai pourtant lu cette ligne du man!

donc glibc est est sujette a restrict strip....

je suis un peu plus avancé, mais il m'en manque encore un peu, ou moins j'ai de quoi chercher.

ça explique pas mal de chose en effet

glibc ne peut donc pas être srippé (donc impossible d'enlever les infos de débug), ça expliqe pourquoi FEATURES= "splitdebug" est sans effet sur la glibc.

----------

